# Apple Vs. PC at RMC



## ncaroppi

I am an officer cadet and will be attending Campus Fort St. Jean in the fall, and RMC in the following year. I am looking into getting a new computer, and I am wondering if there'll be any problems if I get an iBook. Would it just be wiser to get a PC laptop?

Thanks.


----------



## Neill McKay

ncaroppi said:
			
		

> I am an officer cadet and will be attending Campus Fort St. Jean in the fall, and RMC in the following year. I am looking into getting a new computer, and I am wondering if there'll be any problems if I get an iBook. Would it just be wiser to get a PC laptop?



Having used both Apple and PC, I'd recommend Apple hands-down.  However, I can't comment on any connectivity issues you may have with an Apple at RMC.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt

I can't speak to RMC at all, but Apple just announced that they are switching to Intel hardware ... if you buy an iBook, bear in mind that future software will be written for the new hardware and, while it should be backwards-compatable, might well run slowly on the older (Power PC) stuff.


----------



## Korus

One thing to consider as a Uni student and buying a laptop, is what do you plan on studying, and what sort of software you'll need to help you in your studies. If you just need word processing, then a Mac would be perfectly fine. If you're planning on studying something like engineering, you may have trouble getting some of the more obscure programs that you may find usefull. I did my Electrical Eng degree at a civilian university (since I'm reserve), and I found that having a PC that could run both linux and windows software related to my degree/coursework helped out quite a bit, although the option was always there to use the school's lab computers to get access the same software - It was just inconvenient for myself to get to the campus to do that work, as I lived rather far away. I don't know how much of this applies to RMC, it's just some thoughts to consider. Someone actually attending RMC will have to fill you in on the specifics..


----------



## ncaroppi

I will be studying science/engineering, and it is the "more obscure programs" that I am concerned about. Right now I am leaning towards getting an apple, but not if that means running down to the computer lab everytime that I need to get something done. Any advice from RMC students/grads?


----------



## Soldier of Fortune

Do You get free Internet Access in your room at RMC?? Does anybody know??


----------



## DVessey

Soldier of Fortune said:
			
		

> Do You get free Internet Access in your room at RMC?? Does anybody know??



Nope, not yet anyway. You have to buy internet, or get a wireless card and find a friend with a wireless router nearby. (for anyone attending, don't worry. you'll be able to sort that stuff out after FYOP).

As for apple VS PC.. I've never had an apple, but I would like to get a mac laptop (I already have an athlon desktop - I'm also comp eng, so any computer is good for me, really  ).
There aren't really any RMC specific things I could think of that could affect your choice. I've only just finished first year, not sure about what kind of obscure software I'll be getting in, but you have access to the RMC labs which are a 2 minute walk away.


----------



## pronto

Take it from an expert... Apple is the 3rd most popular PC after Linux/Intel and Wintel. Linux overtook Apple last year. Ignore Apple

Buy Wintel. the software is cheaper, more recent, easier to get, easier to share, easier to find, more programs. etc. Ignore the small shrieks of "but Apple is better/more efficient, cooler, retro, cooler designs, pretty, fun to own, etc. etc. etc."

For god's sake everyone - Apple is over. It is marginalised, it is gone. It has some cool MP3 players, and interesting ergonomics but that's it. 95 percent of the world uses Wintel platforms. 3 percent uses Linux. The remainder is Apple and others. Forget it. Geez if the apple freaks had their way we'd all still be driving Edsels 'cause they're well designed and built and right pretty to look at

I suspect that I have made my point.

Cheers


----------



## Soldier of Fortune

Okay.. so should I even bother getting my own computer for RMC? Is it merely just convenience to have your own? Personally I dont mind trying to get me parents to get me one--if I'm actually going to use it and it would be a good investment..

A little off topic: DVessey, I need you help with a quaetions I have,
In the joining instrustions, kit list specifically, it say bring a lockable trunk. I just bought a this black one from sears, its like 30x15x16, is this too big? like what are we gona use it for, just locking up personal stuff?
Also.. what kind room do we have for luggage that were like bringing from our training this summer, like I'm sending some unaccompanied baggage to RMC but also bringing a peice of luggage on IAP this summer, is there room for all of it  :-\ ??


----------



## FredDaHead

Soldier of Fortune said:
			
		

> Okay.. so should I even bother getting my own computer for RMC? Is it merely just convenience to have your own? Personally I dont mind trying to get me parents to get me one--if I'm actually going to use it and it would be a good investment..



Considering you're paid 600$ a month or so, after deductions (according to the paper we were given at the RC), and you're not allowed to have your own computer/internet in your room until after FYOP, (according to what I was told) I doubt you have to ask your parents to buy it for you. You can get a decent laptop (cheap, but you don't need a huge gaming machine for RMC) for, what, $1000? So, really, you should probably wait before you buy a new machine... I know that's what I'm doing.


----------



## DVessey

Soldier of Fortune said:
			
		

> Okay.. so should I even bother getting my own computer for RMC? Is it merely just convenience to have your own? Personally I dont mind trying to get me parents to get me one--if I'm actually going to use it and it would be a good investment..
> 
> A little off topic: DVessey, I need you help with a quaetions I have,
> In the joining instrustions, kit list specifically, it say bring a lockable trunk. I just bought a this black one from sears, its like 30x15x16, is this too big? like what are we gona use it for, just locking up personal stuff?
> Also.. what kind room do we have for luggage that were like bringing from our training this summer, like I'm sending some unaccompanied baggage to RMC but also bringing a peice of luggage on IAP this summer, is there room for all of it  :-\ ??



Your own computer is definately a nice convenience, especially if you like working late into the night. I believe they lock up the labs around 12 or so.

Don't worry too much about the trunk. I never even bothered to get one. Extra kit is either kept in your room (all your military kit (ie/ rucksack, webbing, etc) has to be kept in your room) or in a squadron storage room. The squadron storage rooms are locked, you can usually get access at any reasonable time during the day after FYOP through one of the fourth years in your squadron.
be good to have.


----------



## MdB

Connectivity shouldn't be a problem. You can work your way around for mix PC/Mac network. There's companies working with that kind of mix network and can live with that.

Secondly, Mac isn't dead. Morevover, the next generation will be on Intel CPU (called Intelmac) and future software development will be for both Intelmac CPU and PPC and the install will choose it for you detecting what you have. So you shouldn't see any difference. And they'll continue for a number of years after they stop selling PPC macs. That said, I really think Apple did a good move because software developer on Win-platform will be able to port their software really easily on Intelmac-based Macs. Good for Mac community also.

Mac OS X platform is way better than Win XP. It delivers more functionnality and many years in advance of the next Windows. It's user-friendly, beautiful, solid as rock (based on UNIX). It connects to anything Win-platform can.

Concerning your field of study, I would think twice before buying a mac. There's a lot of engineering softwares only on Win-platform. Not to mention these obsure computer programming softwares. AutoCAD for example is only on Windows for now and you'd running VirtualPC (run Win software embedded in Mac OS X). There's current talk between Autodesk and Apple right now, but nothing came out of it for now (see there: http://www.architosh.com/news/2002-07/2002a1-0711-axad-ox1.phtml).  If I would be you, I'd buy some kind of Win-based laptop, but install Linux on dual-boot and then see if softwares are Linux-friendly. Then switch on Linux platform.

As a comparison, I know Mac users are a minority, but so are Ferrari, Audi, Porshe, etc drivers. It's not because they are few that it's not good. Most of web and graphic designers, low pro film makers, publishers, run on Mac.

I really think Intelmac will have a significant impact. At the moment, Mac OS X will be allowed only on Mac, but who knows if Apple CEO change his mind and offer a product so much better than Windows that people would switch to it? Big maybe, but ones have the right to dream...


----------



## pronto

Dead. Mac is dead. Gee - maybe they can get back up to 4% by moving to intel. The tired old - "it's light-years ahead, and wonderful, etc. etc." just doesn't cut it. PM me if you want more details or discussion.


----------



## stefwills

It really depends on what you're taking. Right now I'm in college, applying to get into the ROTP Civie U program. I am taking nursing and I find my MacBook does the trick, only because I'm not doing a whole lot other than research papers and power point presentations. I have 2 PC's at home and my MacBook laptop, and I find the MacBook is way more user friendly, it's easier to use and there is less problems in my opinion. If you are taking something like engineering though, I would invest in a decent PC because Mac just dosn't have the programs for that type of work. Keep in mind that you get what you pay for. If you're willing to drop $1300 dollars on a MacBook like I did, you're going to notice that it's a very good notebook. You can probably find some cheaper PC's that will offer different programs for different field of study. I wouldn't say one is better than the other, rather they each have things that they do very well, some better than the other.


----------



## Klc

Not exactly on topic -- but I couldn't resist  >
(what was I going to do with that bandwidth, anyway  ;D)


----------



## stefwills

I love it, great picture!


----------



## Greymatters

The Apple compatability issues and software choice availablity have come a long way in just the last two years.  Its almost even as to which is better (although the resistance to virusware debate is still an issue), nowadays its more a matter of cost.


----------



## mhawk

Regarding Engineering and science programs, it may depend on what your taking Electrical and computer engineering are very different things from Mechanical, Civil and Aerospace.  I'm in my 4Th year Mechanical Eng at Civi University world, and I've always used pc for my programs.. Such programs not available are Solid Works(graphical program) will never work on a mac unless u get the newer ones that'll run a windows os on it.  
Your best bet is PC for mechanical as you will never have any problem with compatibility, the price is cheaper and you can run more games on it, for those times your brain is fried and cant take this shit anymore.


----------



## 9Tiger9

I have run a mac for more than 2 years now at the college and it really hasn't been an issue. The only problem has been running CFPAS. It doesn't run on OS x; however, with leopard you can install windows and it runs fine.


----------



## Penny

A few words from a MAC convert - 
    Like many students, I had to get a laptop for university too. A good friend talked me into getting a Mac Book and it has worked out very well. Having never used Mac before I found it was very easy to adjust to. Also, the MAC care plan worked out well too. After a run in with a badly wired wall socket I managed to fry the battery  and with one phone call to MAC-care a new battery arrived in the mail two days later. Expediency was very important to me as I had several papers to write at the time.
   The laptop is also very lightweight and packs well - something you may not think is important at first but with several textbooks, binders, gym gear etc.... you get the picture.  Besides the weight, replacing worn out backpacks can get expensive, I went through three in my first year. 
  As for software and connectivity - connecting to the internet was simple, everything is built in and there was no software to install. Just plug and play. Doing without the viruses is also a nice thing - they probably do exist but (touch wood) I have never seen one for MAC. 
   All the best in school. Cheers.


----------



## stefwills

Yeah I have to agree there, I converted to MAC about a year ago. Once you know how to use it, which isn't very difficult, it is extremely easy and user friendly. I bought a wireless mouse on boxing day, and it is as easy as plug and play. Heck, the mouse was more complicated than actually connecting it to the laptop. I would recommend MAC's to anyone (MacBook).

Cheers,


----------



## ChaosTheory

I use linux but I am in Computing Science so it is almost required for our comp sci assignments.


----------



## a_majoor

We bought a new ACER laptop, and returned it in two days. On the reasons for return box, we wrote "VISTA".

The computer's instructions, ACER tech support and even discussions with knowledgeable people in the IT field revealed the computer (and apparently many other companies as well) are deliberately not backwards compatible with XP (requiring hand loading dozens of obscure drivers and so on to make the change).

The solution? A Powerbook running Leopard. We are quite happy, have almost no issues (although we did buy Office for Mac to transition things between home and work when needed), and don't regret having to pay extra for something that works and works well. I have a few PC's at home that are showing their age, I can see an iMAC in my future as well. (I like LINUX but don't really have the time to climb the learning curve. MAC OS-X is Unix based anyway).

So unless you have _very specific_ soft wear requirements, I would say go for the MAC.


----------



## ChaosTheory

There's a very little learning curve from going to windows to linux.  I did it in a day.  

As for your word documents, just get open office.


----------



## RTaylor

Buy a DELL laptop. Solid, usually no issues with quality or trouble shooting. Plus if you get Vista you can find someone else with a Dell Windows XP CD and install that instead w/o a key.

I personally love PC's and Vista. Turn off UAC and off you go. And I haven't had an issue getting anything to run


----------



## Thorvald

Oh for goodness sakes, just go buy a Macbook (which are now fully Intel based) and then dual boot into either OS X or Windows XP (or even Vista... Take my advice, buy XP, don't even touch Vista till the service pack comes out at the very least).

Then you get the best of all worlds.  It's a no-brainer to recommend Macs now since they can dual boot and are fully "Intel Inside".

However you can buy a Wintel laptop for about $499 to $599 as compared to $1249 for the base Macbook... if budget is an issue, stick with PC's 

Cheers


----------



## George Wallace

RTaylor said:
			
		

> Buy a DELL laptop. Solid, usually no issues with quality or trouble shooting. Plus if you get Vista you can find someone else with a Dell Windows XP CD and install that instead w/o a key.
> 
> I personally love PC's and Vista. Turn off UAC and off you go. And I haven't had an issue getting anything to run



 ???

Am I the only one who finds a lot of things "TERRIBLY WRONG" with that post?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Am I the only one who finds a lot of things "TERRIBLY WRONG" with that post?




Nope.

BTW for the record I hate DELL cause you have to use their stuff to upgrade your system.


----------



## NL_engineer

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Am I the only one who finds a lot of things "TERRIBLY WRONG" with that post?



You don't like vista? Vista Rocks  :

now, if I could only get XP Pro for cheep, I'd be set  ;D.


----------



## ChaosTheory

At this point in time, Vista is a horrible operating system.

As well, you can't just quickly uninstall Vista and put in XP because of the drivers.  The manufactures made it so that there are no XP compatible drivers for the hardware the comes installed with your vista system, so you can't go backwards.  

Now, Linux, there is a good OS, and one that doesn't crash.


----------



## MdB

ChaosTheory said:
			
		

> The manufactures made it so that there are no XP compatible drivers for the hardware the comes installed with your vista system, so you can't go backwards.



Well, I wouldn't say that going from Vista to XP, i.e. less-than-ready OS to a proven one, is going backwards... hehe. That's what I hate with MS OS, they make you pay for their errors and let the users finish the quality control they can't do.

Ever since Mac OS X came on the market, there's been upgrade every couple of months and major upgrade almost every year (10.1 in 2002, 10.2 in 2003, 10.3 in 2004, 10.4 in 2005 and 10.5 in 2007). The trick is that you pay more, but you get more than the price difference.


----------



## boxseats

Apple just announced the MacBook Air.

http://www.apple.com/macbookair/

It's the first time I have looked twice at an Apple.  But it is very expensive.  Something like the ThinkPad X61 is far less expensive, extraordinarily unobtrusive, and very little trouble.  Good reviews and everything runs on it.  I cannot be bothered being bothered by something I use as a tool, like a laptop.  I want to worry about what I am doing, not the technology that got me there.

The reviews on the MacBook Air are still coming in.  While the reviews are mixed, it seems to put the other Macs to shame.  Many of the Lenovo (a subsidiary of IBM) laptop products weigh nearly nothing and have impact resistance features build inside.  This could be good for someone like a student whose laptop is tossed around.  

On the operating system.  I have experience with both VISTA and XP.  Choose XP.  People are fleeing VISTA in such numbers, many purveyors of PCs are now charging extra to install XP.  

For getting a good idea of the best price for all my technology toys or cosmetics.  I start at http://www.google.com/products, and then sort by price.  I know what I want ahead of time.  It's just a matter of making it show up at my door.

my 2-cents.


----------



## ChaosTheory

The thing with the Mac Air is that they didn’t have room for a replaceable battery or an optical media drive. Or a firewire port. Or an ethernet port. Or more than one USB port. But being that it’s an ultraportable, it’s not the sort of thing that really is supposed to stand alone- it’s a supplementary computer, meant to travel with you and then sync with your home computer. It’s for the type of Apple consumer that doesn’t worry about money- the ultraportable market, really.

The thing is, though, the ultraportable market has just recently been turned completely on it’s head by the Asus Eee PC. For 1/6th of the price of the $1800 Macbook, you can get a tiny Eee PC. It has a small keyboard and a small screen, but thanks to it’s portability and low pricing point, thousands of people are making it their mobile PC. It’s widely considered to be a well-designed little fellow.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable

I think an important consideration when considering a Mac vs a PC is how much gaming you plan on doing. If you only play more casual flash games or simple card/puzzle games then a Mac will probably be fine if you're willing to pay for it. However, any sort of 3D/modern gaming will definitely require a PC.


----------



## boxseats

ChaosTheory said:
			
		

> It’s widely considered to be a well-designed little fellow.



ooooo!!!!  It is very cute.  Thanks for posting about it.  Does it have a PCMCIA slot, a must-have for cellular broadband wireless card?


----------



## retiredgrunt45

They both have there places and uses. Personally I use a MacBook for work and I use a PC for home. if it's business features your looking for both are good, but Apple is prefered. If its entertainment, gaming etc, PC is the way to go.

If your only going to use your computer to surf, type, research, study or other mundane tasks, why would you pay the extra to buy and apple?

You can pick up a good PC notepad for about 1/3 or less and it still has all the bells and whistles. If your just buying and Apple just for the sake of buying and apple and you plan just to use it for school, work or business, fine. But later if you want to do anything else with it, play the latest games etc. Even though there are games out there available for Mac, the selection is fairly shallow, compared to the PC world.

Oh well it's your money, good luck with what ever you choose.


----------



## Jorkapp

boxseats said:
			
		

> ooooo!!!!  It is very cute.  Thanks for posting about it.  Does it have a PCMCIA slot, a must-have for cellular broadband wireless card?



No they do not. They have external USB ports, so you might want to consider getting your cellular wireless card in USB instead, or getting a phone with a USB connection and tether it.


----------



## edgar

pronto said:
			
		

> Take it from an expert... Apple is the 3rd most popular PC after Linux/Intel and Wintel. Linux overtook Apple last year. Ignore Apple
> 
> Buy Wintel. the software is cheaper, more recent, easier to get, easier to share, easier to find, more programs. etc. Ignore the small shrieks of "but Apple is better/more efficient, cooler, retro, cooler designs, pretty, fun to own, etc. etc. etc."
> 
> For god's sake everyone - Apple is over. It is marginalised, it is gone. It has some cool MP3 players, and interesting ergonomics but that's it. 95 percent of the world uses Wintel platforms. 3 percent uses Linux. The remainder is Apple and others. Forget it. Geez if the apple freaks had their way we'd all still be driving Edsels 'cause they're well designed and built and right pretty to look at
> 
> I suspect that I have made my point.
> 
> Cheers


Perhaps not the point you intended to make. Look up little dinosaur, look up! Is that a meteor?

Here is your expert: 
http://www.paulgraham.com/mac.html

In my experience he is right, all the cool people have macs now. I spent a weeks pay for a macbook and never spent my money more wisely. I found it strange to pay extra in order to not get a bunch of stuff I didn't want (circusware), but it was well worth it. My project to install OpenBSD on my old thinkpad stalled because it is no longer necessary. Everything I need is there and it isn't even a macbook pro. Any well done Linux software will work for you. Mac OS X is UNIX based too eh? I use firefox instead of Safari, not that Safari didn't work, but its just what I'm used to. Installed it in about a minute, no joke. If a piece of software is not available in mac, keep looking, there is a better program out there.  

In my world for example, SPSS is a pretty big deal, there is sort of a lock-in because the whole school uses it for their statistics, but (googles it) hey look, a mac version!
My own school likes JGrasp for Java development and there it is, JGrasp for Mac. I'm not going out on much of a limb when I tell you that you _will_ be able to get your coursework done with mac. Worst-case is your instructor inexplicably has some pet software that requires windows. So get a used emachine for $50 and hold your nose. You will want a spare monitor anyway, because two screens is just too nice. Also, if your school doesn't completely suck, you should be able to get a macbook with a backpack and an ipod for (IIRC) $1100, right at school in their computer store (if the U of S can do it...). If you crave games get a PS2 - tons of games in the bargain bin.

The best part about using a mac though is the feeling of smug superiority you get while using it. It's like being one of those Star Trek aliens all dressed in white whose elegant yet powerful technology is incomprehensibly superior to the pathetic humans.


----------



## MdB

Another option no one mentioned is to install a Windows virtualisation software. Recently discovered Parallels Desktop, but there's also Crossover, VMware and Virtual PC.

I think though that Parallels has the best take on it though (run Windows, Linux, etc). It can run quite a few games, but the video card driver is not up to what it would be in native Windows boot with Boot camp. It also can run many Autodesk software (very useful in engineering field). Take a look at it: http://www.parallels.com/en/products/desktop/.

Another fact to correct is the Mac OS X market share, which is not around 1-2% as believed, but 7,3 ish % compared to 0,63% for Linux users (ref: http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?qprid=8). And Mac is on the rise, thanks to iTune, iPod and iPhone. With Intel CPU, I think the market share can only go up from now (much easier to adapt softwares to a common CPU).


----------



## bms

I don't know. I think VMware Fusion is the best thing for Mac users who need Windows programs(http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/). Not only is it seamless integration, but you can use your Boot Camp Windows partition as a Virtual Machine as well. It's a fantastic piece of software.

 And for some reassurance:

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIApJMzGzDQ
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF_CoXsXtk4
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvZWYJBJrq0&feature=related

 It's fantastic. As many a review says, VMware Fusion "trounces" Parallels. And give it a few versions, and I can see it having much better support for gaming. Right now, VMware  supports very limited capacities in this regard, but it can play games that don't require pixel shading. But hell, you can just boot into Windows to play games, like Gears of War(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-32E6TMAOYw).


----------



## Spartan

As much as I will admit MAC is good for some things like graphic design - it is horrible for customification. One thing that drives me nuts about Apple in general is that everything must be set to how Apple sees fit - and there is no compromising. 
I'll admit I'm not a fan of MS on stupid ways they do things as well, but compared to the locked downess of any Apple products (especially things like their itunes and ipods - yeech), and overpriced marked up sole proprietary items and formats...


----------



## I_am_John_Galt

Spartan said:
			
		

> As much as I will admit MAC is good for some things like graphic design - it is horrible for customification. One thing that drives me nuts about Apple in general is that everything must be set to how Apple sees fit - and there is no compromising.
> I'll admit I'm not a fan of MS on stupid ways they do things as well, but compared to the locked downess of any Apple products (especially things like their itunes and ipods - yeech), and overpriced marked up sole proprietary items and formats...



Whoa, Dude ... that's so wrong with Darwin ... take a look under the hood!  http://www.apple.com/macosx/technology/unix.html http://www.applelinks.com/mooresviews/hacks.shtml


----------



## MdB

bms said:
			
		

> I don't know. I think VMware Fusion is the best thing for Mac users who need Windows programs(http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/). Not only is it seamless integration, but you can use your Boot Camp Windows partition as a Virtual Machine as well. It's a fantastic piece of software.



As is Parallels. But I'll definitely check into it.



			
				Spartan said:
			
		

> As much as I will admit MAC is good for some things like graphic design - it is horrible for customification. One thing that drives me nuts about Apple in general is that everything must be set to how Apple sees fit - and there is no compromising.
> I'll admit I'm not a fan of MS on stupid ways they do things as well, but compared to the locked downess of any Apple products (especially things like their itunes and ipods - yeech), and overpriced marked up sole proprietary items and formats...



Well, once you get unix shell and install dev tools, you can do everything since the OS is open-source.


----------



## edgar

Spartan said:
			
		

> customification


What an awesome word! Similar to my all-time favorite word, optimization. Customification of course introduces an administrative burden that lots of people can't bear.


----------



## a_majoor

This might open your eyes to alternative choices: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqOC_RSbfVA&feature=related


----------



## ballz

I personally don't have a whole lot of problems with Vista... my slow as balls connection is my only problem.

That being said, I recommend anybody looking for a new, up to date laptop, for cheap, to look on ebay. 

_*Edited to remove counselling of illegal activity*_


As you can see, great deal, as long as you can live with yourself for buying a stolen product haha.


----------



## ChaosTheory

I dunno if it is just me or not, but it seems like telling future officers to break federal laws seems to be against everything that an officer in this Canadian Forces stands for.  Seems like a bad idea to me.


----------



## a_majoor

Inexpensive computers and laptops are on the way:

http://www.technologyreview.com/Wire/20505/?nlid=978



> *Burst of low-end PCs could finally push Linux to become a true desktop alternative*
> By Associated Press
> 
> BOSTON (AP) -- The free Linux operating system handles big tasks like running supercomputers and ATMs. Now Linux has a chance to finally crack Microsoft Corp.'s hold on computing's most visible domain -- mainstream PCs -- because of the rise of innovative, inexpensive machines.
> 
> Of course, prognosticators perennially say Linux is on the verge. It gets high marks for security and stability and is widely used behind the scenes in corporate servers, making it a natural candidate to steal desktop thunder from Microsoft's dominant Windows. And yet Linux PCs still represent less than 2 percent of the market.
> 
> This time, though, there's actually evidence of momentum.
> 
> While the best features in the latest Windows release, Vista, require top-notch configurations that can quickly ramp up a PC's price, one of the hottest segments of the industry involves inexpensive computers.
> 
> Laptops under $400 are real possibilities now, and some of the most buzz-worthy use Linux, such as Asustek Computer Inc.'s EeePC and the One Laptop Per Child Foundation's $200 ''XO'' computer for schoolchildren. Linux also is available on slim little ''netbooks'' being pushed by Intel Corp.
> 
> Not only is Linux essentially free to the PC vendor, but the operating system also is better suited than Vista for cheap PCs' spartan hardware designs. (Windows XP is available on scaled-back PCs like Intel's Classmate, but it's unclear what will happen after Microsoft soon stops selling XP to the general public.)
> 
> Amazon.com's top-selling PCs include several Asustek Linux machines. Although Wal-Mart Stores Inc. recently stopped a test run of selling Linux PCs in some stores, the company says it will continue to offer them online.
> 
> Business computing suppliers are finding open-source desktops especially gaining traction in cost-conscious developing markets. For example, a PC distributor in Eastern Europe is packaging software from IBM Corp. and Linux vendor Red Hat Inc. to create Microsoft-free desktops for that market.
> 
> One buyer is Aleksandar Spagnut, a director of Moscow-based Rushotel, which needed new desktop PCs for a hotel-building project. Spagnut said his company saved 30 to 35 percent over comparable Windows machines. He added that Linux PCs are now common enough that a snowball effect is emerging, whereby technical support and ''drivers'' -- which essentially tell programs how to interact with hardware -- are much easier to find.
> 
> ''This really makes the difference,'' he said.
> 
> Linux might benefit from a changing conception of what computers are for. With the rise of Web-based applications that reduce the need for desktop-bound software, more of the action comes through an Internet browser now. The feel of the underlying operating system is less important.
> 
> That means Linux consumers can get a lot out of their computers even if they are put off by what many reviewers still cite as Linux's biggest flaw: its uneven user-friendliness. Some tweaks to Linux machines require higher-than-average computing savvy, although this is less of an issue than in the past.
> 
> Perhaps more importantly, if the desktop operating system fades further into the background, PC makers could have greater incentive to save money on it by offering Linux. The price that big PC manufacturers pay Microsoft for Windows varies and is not disclosed, but is believed to commonly exceed $50 per PC.
> 
> ''I'm a big believer in the inevitable forces of economics -- they're like glaciers,'' said Mark Shuttleworth, CEO of Canonical Ltd., which this month is releasing a new version of Ubuntu, a leading version of Linux that can run PCs. ''Glaciers carve out terrain. It takes time.''
> 
> Linux on the desktop doesn't have to take off like crazy to really start to matter. Of the 981 million PCs in existence worldwide last year, 1.7 percent ran Linux, according to Gartner Inc. That sounds paltry. But Apple's Mac operating system accounted for just 2.5 percent, and Apple is considered a significant, influential alternative to Windows.
> 
> ''Every point is billions of dollars to Microsoft,'' says Jim Zemlin, head of The Linux Foundation, a consortium devoted to advancing Linux. His group is meeting with top PC makers next week in Austin, Texas, in hopes of accelerating their efforts to sell Linux machines.
> 
> The top PC makers have so far treaded carefully. Dell Inc.'s Web site sells Ubuntu computers in a separate section for open-source PCs, out of direct comparison with Windows machines. Dell spokeswoman Anne Camden said the placement reflects the fact that Linux is still not a mainstream consumer product.
> 
> Linux is partly hampered by its greatest asset: its widely dispersed nature.
> 
> Linux is a core set of code called a kernel; developers build different layers of software on top of it to serve different computing purposes. (Open-source providers make money by charging for add-on services, such as technical support or security upgrades.)
> 
> As a result, Linux comes in many flavors, known as distributions, fracturing the push Linux might otherwise make. In fact, some programs written for one distribution don't work in another.
> 
> ''We haven't figured out to how to federate the marketing of the technology as well as we've figured out how to develop the technology,'' Zemlin acknowledged.
> 
> Copyright Technology Review 2008.


----------

